# Latest Display tank :P



## cadwallader (Feb 19, 2011)

hey yet another tank completed 3ft tank... and its is for sale  lol 
Your Thoughts on this one,,,


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice work. So what do you use for the vines?


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good. 
What's the lucky reptile?


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 19, 2011)

what ever you want to put in it 
but if it stays long enough i have red sand so a Yellow bearded would be amazing


----------



## python_boy (Feb 19, 2011)

luke! mate you did an amazing job!!!! i wud love one just like that


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 19, 2011)

let me know what sizes and when and ill throw one together for you...
The vines are from a home deco shop and look so much better then in the photo BEST find


----------



## Renagade (Feb 19, 2011)

cool rock wall, I would try and hide the lamp cage with forground foliage or something, it is killing the big picture.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 19, 2011)

got it already ill put it up tomorrow and add the sand and post some more pictures
may buy a smaller one thats the one i got with the tank.
but its rather big

Cheers

Looking good i think 
Give me your thoughts on this one,
Any dislikes or what ever
Cheers Luke


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 24, 2011)

is now housing a little spotted, took one of my boys for a play today and put him in here and if you are one of the people who say spotteds don't like to climb i can not disagree with you more haha he went straight to the wall and spent most of the time climbing around. didnt sit still.
Was awesome to watch


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

looks awesome mate, what did it set you back? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 1woma (Feb 24, 2011)

That rock wall is fantastic..... did you happen to take step by step photos of its construction?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Feb 24, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> if you are one of the people who say spotteds don't like to climb i can not disagree with you more haha he went straight to the wall and spent most of the time climbing around. didnt sit still.



Haha that always makes me laugh too. Spotted pythons in my area are most commonly found in cave systems, where the eat the little bentwing bats. How are they supposed to eat the bats if they don't climb? I've never found a wild spotted on the floor of the cave, or even below waist level!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 24, 2011)

Top job as always cadwallader. have you discovered any cleaning issues with the cement ?? or havent they been in there long enough.


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 24, 2011)

That looks awesome mate, great job. did you make the rock wall yourself ? sorry if that question has been asked already.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey all thanks heaps but i have no step by step photos...
Jax i have kept my snakes in these type of tanks for the last 2 years and had not a single problem. and my snakes love them...
and yer i made it over the last 3 weeks...
Cheers


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you do anything with a brush(or similar) before the cement sets to give it a natural look?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 24, 2011)

nice to know you've had no cleaning issues.


----------



## cozza99 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey nice job on the tank can u build 1 for my 2 spotteds

hey nice job looks great couldu build me one


----------

